# bees in SE Michigan



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

I just checked my hive. I had been feeding them, and today everything is dead. I'm not sure if I had been tricked and was being robbed of honey.

Think the queen died lately?

Anyone have extra bees or know where to call?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Not sure what your saying? Maybe you felt your bees were all dead, but robbers were taking the syrup you placed for them.

Were the frames all poopy?

Any way there are 3 adds for nucs on the SEMBA web site. they are below Blanche Barber's ad for package bees. 

http://www.sembabees.org/toplevelpages/bargain.html


 Al


----------

